# Speedo is not working



## rorrobot (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi to all guys,

I am from Mexico and have a question about my sentra b13 94.


My speedometer is not working, I can not see my speed when I am runing, but my odometer is working correctly, I can see the revolutions. How can I fix this ? I thought that may be a the cable was broken, but surprise! there is no cable from the dashboard, so I supposed that the speedometer is electrical.

A friend of mine told me that I will have to replace a sensor that is in the transmission, but , are the speedo and the odometer connected to the same sensor? if so, then my odometer should not be working ? 

If the problem is not the sensor, what thing do I have to replace?

Thanks to all.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

The odometer should get the signal from the speedo.I suspect the speedo itself (in the dash) is bad.If the sensor is bad, it wont give out signal so the odometer wont work either.Find another dash from a junkyard or ebay that fits your car (only 93-94 B13)


----------

